# Diching this POS ipad and iphone



## Merlin99

Every 5 minutes it decides to give me the "A problem was detected with this webpage, so it was reloaded". #### you Apple, you had your chance.


----------



## vraiblonde

I'm not a big fan of i things.  iPod sucked; iMac sucked; iTunes sucks; I wasn't madly in love with my iPad (the Kindle Fire is MUCH more stable and independently functional).  Given all the i suckage, I never found a compelling reason to try my luck with iPhone.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> I'm not a big fan of i things.  iPod sucked; iMac sucked; iTunes sucks; I wasn't madly in love with my iPad (the Kindle Fire is MUCH more stable and independently functional).  Given all the i suckage, I never found a compelling reason to try my luck with iPhone.



I'm done trying to convince myself that it's better than anything else. Apple doesn't seem to care if it sucks so it's time to move on.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I'm not a big fan of i things.  iPod sucked; iMac sucked; iTunes sucks; I wasn't madly in love with my iPad (the Kindle Fire is MUCH more stable and independently functional).  Given all the i suckage, I never found a compelling reason to try my luck with iPhone.



I am in the market for another tablet - tell me more! (Foxhound has the Kindle)  I could use the reader part, but I really do want a good Tablet for traveling.  Is it very good as both?  (Surfing, FB, forums,e-mail, etc)


----------



## Beta

Merlin99 said:


> Every 5 minutes it decides to give me the "A problem was detected with this webpage, so it was reloaded". #### you Apple, you had your chance.



I saw something similar this weekend.  Someone handed me their phone asking for help.  They opened a webpage where an iPhone pop-up kept popping up saying that there was some type of error and the only way to fix it was calling the Apple support center at some 1-800 #.  Had to restart the phone and then sneak into safari to close the webpage before it could reload again.  Never seen something that ridiculous on an Android 

Another observation I had this weekend.  While the whole "auto-sync" is pretty convenient, it sucks.  I had a couple of different iPods and have assisted other people with iPad/Pod/Phone devices.  It worked nice a few times, but the sync always manages to get screwed up somehow.  Then they make it exceedingly difficult to access the harddrive on the devices to copy stuff to/from the device.  Android is very simple -- it's like an external HD.  Once you know where stuff is stored (that can be a little tricky), it's easy to add/remove files.  They should at least make that option easier (I think it can be done but I believe you have to hack the device or use an app that doesn't really get the job done).  Oh and the worst part about auto-sync is if you don't really want it to sync, but really just wanted your computer to charge your phone.  

I got a cheap tablet from a company I'd never heard of.  It occasionally has glitches, but it works almost as well as the expensive ones for half the cost.  :shrug:


----------



## GWguy

Beta said:


> I got a cheap tablet from a company I'd never heard of.  It occasionally has glitches, but it works almost as well as the expensive ones for half the cost.  :shrug:



That's what I found too.  It's more a matter of which OS, not which hardware.  You've got basically 3 choices:  Window, iOS or Android.  Choose one based on the features or comfort level, then find a device that meets your needs.


----------



## Bann

I don't know if I can explain this situation accurately, I would have to ask Thing1 and/or Foxhound to see if I am recollecting it accurately.  Thing1 had a problem recently with his iPod 5th Generation.  

A bit of backup info:   Thing1 is VERY, extremely, extremely - and I mean that - hard and tough on charging cords for his iPod.  He's just hard on electronics, period.  ANY trouble whatsoever that he has: be it the cord bends a certain way or the cord feels loose, it could be anything really - it makes him very OCD and he must "fix" it.(or thinks he can!) He messes and messes with something and then - of course, it will get broken.  This is a lifelong issue and there is no real way to get around it, except to make sure he can get or has a supply of these things.  Ever since he got his 2nd iPod (before that it was Gameboys) I make HIM replace the electronic if it gets broken.  That includes his laptop.  So there is no real expense to me - it's mostly the time involved when he gets irritated with them and I (we) have to help him work it out. 

When he was younger, it made NO difference what I did or how many times he had to pay for something to be replaced (birthday or Christmas money, etc) He still couldn't control himself "in the moment".  He has gotten better at keeping an electronic gizmo longer than a year, so that is definitely progress!  BUT!! This does not include the iPod cords.  OMG, he goes through them like crazy.  It's just part of doing business anymore. :shrug:

About a month ago - Foxhound bought him a charging cord which was "braided" instead of the usual plastic.  We thought that would be the ticket.  Nope.  He came back from the Summer Games in Towson a couple of weeks ago and said the iPod kept telling him that the cord was not "iPod Certified" or something like that.  ??  FH bought it from Amazon, I believe and we both looked at the product description - it said it was compatible.  I am not sure what happened to the cord to cause it to do that - but once this happens - Thing1 is unable to stop himself - he is convinced something is wrong and he just makes it worse.  So then the cord got messed up somehow.  

Could this be similar to what you're talking about with other Apple products and is it possible to correct?


----------



## Beta

Bann said:


> I don't know if I can explain this situation accurately, I would have to ask Thing1 and/or Foxhound to see if I am recollecting it accurately.  Thing1 had a problem recently with his iPod 5th Generation.
> 
> A bit of backup info:   Thing1 is VERY, extremely, extremely - and I mean that - hard and tough on charging cords for his iPod.  He's just hard on electronics, period.  ANY trouble whatsoever that he has: be it the cord bends a certain way or the cord feels loose, it could be anything really - it makes him very OCD and he must "fix" it.(or thinks he can!) He messes and messes with something and then - of course, it will get broken.  This is a lifelong issue and there is no real way to get around it, except to make sure he can get or has a supply of these things.  Ever since he got his 2nd iPod (before that it was Gameboys) I make HIM replace the electronic if it gets broken.  That includes his laptop.  So there is no real expense to me - it's mostly the time involved when he gets irritated with them and I (we) have to help him work it out.
> 
> When he was younger, it made NO difference what I did or how many times he had to pay for something to be replaced (birthday or Christmas money, etc) He still couldn't control himself "in the moment".  He has gotten better at keeping an electronic gizmo longer than a year, so that is definitely progress!  BUT!! This does not include the iPod cords.  OMG, he goes through them like crazy.  It's just part of doing business anymore. :shrug:
> 
> About a month ago - Foxhound bought him a charging cord which was "braided" instead of the usual plastic.  We thought that would be the ticket.  Nope.  He came back from the Summer Games in Towson a couple of weeks ago and said the iPod kept telling him that the cord was not "iPod Certified" or something like that.  ??  FH bought it from Amazon, I believe and we both looked at the product description - it said it was compatible.  I am not sure what happened to the cord to cause it to do that - but once this happens - Thing1 is unable to stop himself - he is convinced something is wrong and he just makes it worse.  So then the cord got messed up somehow.
> 
> Could this be similar to what you're talking about with other Apple products and is it possible to correct?



Here's my guess:  Either A) it "works" with Apple products but the Apple product complains, or B) it got damaged.

I had a recent incident with my phone charger where I yanked it by mistake while it was charging and I damaged the insert.  The phone detected that something was amiss and it indicated I should instead use the factory charger.  The charger still worked (maybe a bit slower than it had previously), but I was getting the annoying message.  No big deal though.  Eventually I broke it and luckily had the charger cord from my previous Android made by a different company, inserted that cord, and everything worked fine (didn't even get the messages about the factory charger anymore).

So even if it says "error this is the wrong cord", if it's charging, then a company can claim it "works with Apple" even if it's not "iPod certified".  If it charges, that's all that matters anyway.

That gets me to another complaint about Apple.  I've owned a handful of different iProducts and each one of them seems to have a different charger!!!  My original iPod had a different charger than my Nano.  My partner's iPhone 2 may have had the same plug as the iPhone 3, but then the iPhone 5(?) had yet another charger.  For awhile, every phone company had their own charger so that was just a way of life, but now most phones use micro-USB so it's really easy to borrow other people's charger or buy something that's readily compatible (besides...you guessed it...Apple products!!!).


----------



## libertytyranny

Bann said:


> I don't know if I can explain this situation accurately, I would have to ask Thing1 and/or Foxhound to see if I am recollecting it accurately.  Thing1 had a problem recently with his iPod 5th Generation.
> 
> A bit of backup info:   Thing1 is VERY, extremely, extremely - and I mean that - hard and tough on charging cords for his iPod.  He's just hard on electronics, period.  ANY trouble whatsoever that he has: be it the cord bends a certain way or the cord feels loose, it could be anything really - it makes him very OCD and he must "fix" it.(or thinks he can!) He messes and messes with something and then - of course, it will get broken.  This is a lifelong issue and there is no real way to get around it, except to make sure he can get or has a supply of these things.  Ever since he got his 2nd iPod (before that it was Gameboys) I make HIM replace the electronic if it gets broken.  That includes his laptop.  So there is no real expense to me - it's mostly the time involved when he gets irritated with them and I (we) have to help him work it out.
> 
> When he was younger, it made NO difference what I did or how many times he had to pay for something to be replaced (birthday or Christmas money, etc) He still couldn't control himself "in the moment".  He has gotten better at keeping an electronic gizmo longer than a year, so that is definitely progress!  BUT!! This does not include the iPod cords.  OMG, he goes through them like crazy.  It's just part of doing business anymore. :shrug:
> 
> About a month ago - Foxhound bought him a charging cord which was "braided" instead of the usual plastic.  We thought that would be the ticket.  Nope.  He came back from the Summer Games in Towson a couple of weeks ago and said the iPod kept telling him that the cord was not "iPod Certified" or something like that.  ??  FH bought it from Amazon, I believe and we both looked at the product description - it said it was compatible.  I am not sure what happened to the cord to cause it to do that - but once this happens - Thing1 is unable to stop himself - he is convinced something is wrong and he just makes it worse.  So then the cord got messed up somehow.
> 
> Could this be similar to what you're talking about with other Apple products and is it possible to correct?



I have gotten he same warning when using non apple chargers with my ipod, and even with my droid when I use a cheapy cord. Usually it charges anyway but flashes some message that it isn't "optimal" or some such. Generally, I ignore it and it still works fine. If the message is going to bother him, I wonder if the apple support could help. Im willing to bet they have some militarized version of the cord they sell or could suggest. its worth a try


----------



## Tilted

Bann - About the cord issue with your son's iPod Touch: A few years back Apple redesigned its charging cable. They had used the same 30-pin connector for many years, but it wasn't going to be up to the task going forward and the size of it was limiting their design options. Frankly, they probably should have switched from that old design earlier but they held out as long as they could because there were so many devices out there that used that connector and they didn't want to introduce something new - for obvious reasons they wanted to keep standard across all their devices for as long as they could. And there isn't any standard design out there that's any good - the micro and mini USB connectors that so many other electronics use (because they exist already and are easy to incorporate into a design) are just garbage designs.

Anyway, the new design - the lightning cable - is pretty sophisticated and significantly smaller than the old design. And it's reversible, it has a processor in the cable that actually changes signal flows based on which way it's plugged in. People have always made cheap knock-off cables, most of them are fine and don't present much danger to users or devices. However, some of them are so poorly made that they do - and that was particularly going to be a problem with the way the new lightning cable worked. There have been issues with fires that turned out to be caused by very poorly made cables.

So Apple only authorizes third parties to make lightning cables after they verify that they're made to certain standards. And there's an authorization chip in those cables that lets the device know that they are authorized cables. So when an unauthorized cable gets plugged into a device, it recognizes that and gives the user a notification. For the most part those cables still work, but at least the user is on notice that the cable may or may not be up to standards - it may or many not be safe. Most likely it is fine, but that's the small risk you take if it isn't Apple authorized (really, you take some small risk with most anything anyway). They may say they're compatible with Apple devices, but that doesn't mean they're authorized - it just means they've been able to make the cable actually work with Apple devices.

I've had a lot of luck finding high quality and authorized cables on sale for $6 or $10 (from Staples online, e.g.), so for my purposes it's never been worth it to buy one that isn't authorized.


----------



## Beta

Tilted said:


> Anyway, the new design - the lightning cable - is pretty sophisticated and significantly smaller than the old design. And it's reversible, it has a processor in the cable that actually changes signal flows based on which way it's plugged in. People have always made cheap knock-off cables, most of them are fine and don't present much danger to users or devices. However, some of them are so poorly made that they do - and that was particularly going to be a problem with the way the new lightning cable worked. There have been issues with fires that turned out to be caused by very poorly made cables.



Indeed.  Their new cable is the best thing I've seen on the market.  So I guess they have that going for them.  But it's still not universal, which is frustrating.


----------



## Bann

libertytyranny said:


> I have gotten he same warning when using non apple chargers with my ipod, and even with my droid when I use a cheapy cord. Usually it charges anyway but flashes some message that it isn't "optimal" or some such. Generally, I ignore it and it still works fine. If the message is going to bother him, I wonder if the apple support could help. Im willing to bet they have some militarized version of the cord they sell or could suggest. its worth a try


Thanks Beta and LT.    I think they make  a LOT of money on those accessories.

Even if the message isn't totally correct, it makes him cray cray. 

It would be nice if they had a military-grade cord - I should definitely look into that.  I don't think I've actually researched them with that criteria.


----------



## GURPS

Bann said:


> It would be nice if they had a military-grade cord - I should definitely look into that.  I don't think I've actually researched them with that criteria.






http://9to5toys.com/2014/09/24/roun...lightning-cables-for-your-new-iphone-66-plus/


http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-lightning-cable/


----------



## Hannibal

I've had numerous items under both Android and I-phone.  Loved my Andriod bsaed phones when I had them (work).  However, the new company went with I-phones, etc.  I am still a fan of the Android in terms of layout for phones, etc. but prefer the I-items in terms of packages.  My wife has an I-phone, I-pad.  I now have an I-phone and I-pad.  The kids have I-pods. 

Everything is linked together.  We are setup that we have our own work calendars (seperate from one another) but have a family calendar which helps tremendously.  Not to mention Facetime which is great when travelling.  

I guess it all boils down to overll value for what you need/use it for.


----------



## Beta

Bann said:


> Thanks Beta and LT.    I think they make  a LOT of money on those accessories.
> 
> Even if the message isn't totally correct, it makes him cray cray.
> 
> It would be nice if they had a military-grade cord - I should definitely look into that.  I don't think I've actually researched them with that criteria.



http://9to5toys.com/2014/09/24/roun...lightning-cables-for-your-new-iphone-66-plus/

Some options at that link.  I don't know what you had specifically so you may have tried something on there already 




Hannibal said:


> I've had numerous items under both Android and I-phone.  Loved my Andriod bsaed phones when I had them (work).  However, the new company went with I-phones, etc.  I am still a fan of the Android in terms of layout for phones, etc. but prefer the I-items in terms of packages.  My wife has an I-phone, I-pad.  I now have an I-phone and I-pad.  The kids have I-pods.
> 
> Everything is linked together.  We are setup that we have our own work calendars (seperate from one another) but have a family calendar which helps tremendously.  Not to mention Facetime which is great when travelling.
> 
> I guess it all boils down to overll value for what you need/use it for.



Dumb questions...
1) Can't you use google calendars to sync?  What's the advantage of an apple calendar?
2) What's the advantage of facetime over Skype (which is a more common application)?

I'm not trying to be critical, I'm just curious what the differences are that you've found made iEverything more useful.


----------



## Bann

Thanks, Tilted -that really explains it very well!


----------



## Bann

Tilted said:


> I've had a lot of luck finding high quality and authorized cables on sale for $6 or $10 (from Staples online, e.g.), so for my purposes it's never been worth it to buy one that isn't authorized.



I missed this paragragh - reading from my small cellphone window.   

Anyhoo, the cord manufacturer said it was authorized...but I guess not.

Price doesn't matter - we've bought expensive ones that didn't work longer than the cheapie ones.  It  where the problem comes in is usually at the place right beside the connector.  It ends up bending and cracking eventually.  He uses the iPOD a LOT.


----------



## GWguy

Bann said:


> It  where the problem comes in is usually at the place right beside the connector.  It ends up bending and cracking eventually.  He uses the iPOD a LOT.



I had this issue with my laptop.  I've since stopped using the laptop while the cord was connected.  Charge it, disconnect and use it.  Finish using it, but it back on charge.  Minimize the cord flex.


----------



## Tilted

Bann said:


> I missed this paragragh - reading from my small cellphone window.
> 
> Anyhoo, the cord manufacturer said it was authorized...but I guess not.
> 
> Price doesn't matter - we've bought expensive ones that didn't work longer than the cheapie ones.  It  where the problem comes in is usually at the place right beside the connector.  It ends up bending and cracking eventually.  He uses the iPOD a LOT.



Maybe it was authorized then. If so it should have a logo on it that looks something like this, but even with a logo something can be counterfeit. I guess it's possible that it was an authorized cord but got damaged, e.g. the authentication chip got crushed, so that the iPod no longer recognized it.




Anyway, some people are just hard on cables. When that's the case I'm not sure it makes enough difference to buy a military grade cable, as you put it. Some cords are more durable than others, sure; but you can only do so much to make them so. Someone that's hard on cables might still tear them up. If it were me I'd just try to find some decent cords on sale and stock up on them, accept that they're consumables that will need to be replaced from time to time. The cords you can get from places like Best Buy or Staples should all be authorized ones so that you don't get that message, and like I suggested if you keep an eye out you can find them cheap enough that it's reasonable to buy a half dozen or so. Cords sold by Amazon themselves should also be legit, but it wouldn't surprise me if their third party sellers sometimes sell counterfeit stuff.

Most of the people I know have done well with the lightning cables. They're generally more durable than the 30 pin connectors they replaced, I know lots of people that were constantly tearing those things up. But even still, if someone's rough on cables they're probably gonna tear them up no matter what kind of cable they get. So I wouldn't be inclined to spend a bunch of money on any cable. Like you suggested, sometimes the cheap ones last longer than expensive ones.


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> I had this issue with my laptop.  I've since stopped using the laptop while the cord was connected.  Charge it, disconnect and use it.  Finish using it, but it back on charge.  Minimize the cord flex.



Of course.  We recognize that, and tell him, as well, but part and parcel of Thing1 being Thing1 is that he doesn't always WANT to wait.   He isn't always impatient, but most times -yeah, he is.


----------



## Bann

Tilted said:


> Anyway, some people are just hard on cables.
> ...
> If it were me I'd just try to find some decent cords on sale and stock up on them, accept that they're consumables that will need to be replaced from time to time. The cords you can get from places like Best Buy or Staples should all be authorized ones so that you don't get that message, and like I suggested if you keep an eye out you can find them cheap enough that it's reasonable to buy a half dozen or so.



  Actually, we have done this, as I resigned myself long ago (sort of kind of) that it would always be that way.  Still, we did have high hopes on that last cable.


----------



## b23hqb

Merlin99 said:


> Every 5 minutes it decides to give me the "A problem was detected with this webpage, so it was reloaded". #### you Apple, you had your chance.



I've said that along. I will never, ever purchase anything that has i- or a picture of a piece of fruit with a bite taken out of it as a logo. Nothing to do with the product, just where that product came from - the smariness, condescending, smirking attitude that still oozes from them, even well after the passing of their popscicle stick, gotee'd leader genius.

That's my story, and I'm sticking to me droids or androids.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

This $50 off contract phone has been the best phone I have ever owned,  almost two years without a lick of trouble.  http://www.att.com/cellphones/nokia/lumia-520-gophone.html

I am awaiting for this one to come out to upgrade.  
http://www.windowscentral.com/att-will-reportedly-begin-selling-lumia-640-and-640-xl-later-june


----------



## Bann

b23hqb said:


> I've said that along. I will never, ever purchase anything that has i- or a picture of a piece of fruit with a bite taken out of it as a logo. Nothing to do with the product, just where that product came from - the smariness, condescending, smirking attitude that still oozes from them, even well after the passing of their popscicle stick, gotee'd leader genius.
> 
> That's my story, and I'm sticking to me droids or androids.



The iPod is the best thing since sliced bread for Thing1, so if you had to occupy his time you wouldn't say that.  Besides even though he has a developmental disability , he is a grown man and he buys them with his own money.  

We just facilitate certain aspects of his ownership such as ordering online or driving him to the store to help him purchase his accessories when they break.


----------



## Beta

I HATE APPLE!!    After my experience last night I had to come here to vent.  

Last night I had to spend a bunch of time trying to figure out why various iPhones wouldn't sync with the computer.  This included an older iPhone and a newer one.  Turns out that even though a slightly older version of iTunes was detecting the phones (indicated the phones were "authenticated" w/ the machine), I had to upgrade to a newer version of iTunes in order to sync.  Mind you, this version of iTunes worked with the sync previously.  So at some point if you're not updating iTunes, Apple apparently may remove your sync capability, essentially forcing you to update (which took 20-30 minutes!).  And OBTW, the only "disk" option that Apple seems to provide are with your photos, which is beyond useless when you want to add MUSIC!  

Sorry for the rant, and I'm certainly not trying to pick at Bann's son or anyone else (so please don't take it that way), but it really ticks me off that Apple makes it so difficult for their users.  You have to do their updates when they want or your stuff will no longer work.  And if you mess anything up, good luck figuring it out.  So much for Apple being the "easier" device to use.


----------



## Bann

Beta said:


> I HATE APPLE!!    After my experience last night I had to come here to vent.
> 
> Last night I had to spend a bunch of time trying to figure out why various iPhones wouldn't sync with the computer.  This included an older iPhone and a newer one.  Turns out that even though a slightly older version of iTunes was detecting the phones (indicated the phones were "authenticated" w/ the machine), I had to upgrade to a newer version of iTunes in order to sync.  Mind you, this version of iTunes worked with the sync previously.  So at some point if you're not updating iTunes, Apple apparently may remove your sync capability, essentially forcing you to update (which took 20-30 minutes!).  And OBTW, the only "disk" option that Apple seems to provide are with your photos, which is beyond useless when you want to add MUSIC!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, and I'm certainly not trying to pick at Bann's son or anyone else (so please don't take it that way), but it really ticks me off that Apple makes it so difficult for their users.  You have to do their updates when they want or your stuff will no longer work.  And if you mess anything up, good luck figuring it out.  So much for Apple being the "easier" device to use.




NO offense taken!  My son complains about this, as well!!    AND - not having ever used any Apple products myself, I am not even that well knowledgeable about those products.  I have iTunes on my computer, but I hardly ever use it, so it never stays updated. 

His frustrations do become my problems when he has to have something done *now*  because of this, that or the other, and I don't have the time (or patience!) to figure it out.   Thing2 used to do it for me, but now Foxhound typically will help him out.   love


Wish there was a better product that wasn't Apple, but...


----------



## vraiblonde

My 1st gen iPad required connection to a Mac (a PC wouldn't do) with the latest iTunes in order to update and initialize.  Fortunately my then son-in-law had a Mac I could use.

Smart thinking, Apple.


----------



## Beta

vraiblonde said:


> My 1st gen iPad required connection to a Mac (a PC wouldn't do) with the latest iTunes in order to update and initialize.  Fortunately my then son-in-law had a Mac I could use.
> 
> Smart thinking, Apple.



People who like iPad are forced to buy or use Mac computers, thus potentially adding a few people to their client base.  Most people are going to buy the iPad regardless, because they don't know any better.  So it's a win/win for them.


----------



## vraiblonde

Beta said:


> People who like iPad are forced to buy or use Mac computers, thus potentially adding a few people to their client base.  Most people are going to buy the iPad regardless, because they don't know any better.  So it's a win/win for them.



Well I'll never buy another one, that's for sure.  That's one of the reasons I will never give Apple another dime of my electronics money: crappy tricks like this.


----------



## GWguy

Back in the mid 80's, I was a Mac person.  In fact, my online persona was MacMan.  Eventually, I saw the writing on the wall and left the family.

Everyone I know that has an iPhone has some kind of issue, whether software or hardware.  I rarely hear of anyone having issues with Android.  My Galaxy SIII is perfectly reliable, has been for years, no reason to upgrade yet.  Only one issue, I dropped it and now any photos I take are not sharp and have a skew in the bottom left corner.  But that was my fault.


----------



## GURPS

I have had zero issues syncing my various idevices with my PC ...

3gs iPhone, my 4s or my 5s ... my ipad 2 or 3

Apple it just works


----------



## vraiblonde

My iRants  

http://forums.somd.com/threads/210493-iPad-love-hate

http://forums.somd.com/threads/256875-This-is-why-I-hate-Apple

http://forums.somd.com/threads/286517-Kindle-Fire?p=5346110&viewfull=1#post5346110


----------



## Beta

vraiblonde said:


> My iRants
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/210493-iPad-love-hate
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/256875-This-is-why-I-hate-Apple
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/286517-Kindle-Fire?p=5346110&viewfull=1#post5346110



That's a lot of iHate.


----------



## Hannibal

Beta said:


> Dumb questions...
> 1) Can't you use google calendars to sync?  What's the advantage of an apple calendar?
> 2) What's the advantage of facetime over Skype (which is a more common application)?
> 
> I'm not trying to be critical, I'm just curious what the differences are that you've found made iEverything more useful.



Part of it is my lacking familiarity of a package setup for Android.  I had several Android phones previously for my old company.  Loved the phones.  Actually prefer those phones to the Iphone I currently have.  

Back then, or even now, I didn't use Google calendars.  Everything was focused around Microsoft Outlook.  But even with my wife not having outlook, she can setup calendars on her I-phone/I-pad that sync up with my I-phone/I-pad without compromising (or even having access to) my work calendar.  It's great for doctor appts or children events.   For me, the advantage is that it is easy to use.  Very simple to utilize and very simple to share.  And my calendar is immediately everywhere.  On my laptop.  On my phone.  On my I-pad.  On her phone ........ you get the point.  

Facetime seems to be more readily used.  In my circle of friends, everyone has it.  We did Skype before (when I had the Android or in using the laptop) but didn't have much luck.  And again, it's very simple to use.  

The reality is that both systems have their pros/cons.  I LOVE my I-pad because I can do so much stuff on it that I would have to previously use my laptop for.  I can access file remotemly.  Use it as a GPS in the car.  

But I would trade in my I-phone for another Android.  I think it was a Photon and I loved that thing.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

GURPS said:


> I have had zero issues syncing my various idevices with my PC ...
> 
> 3gs iPhone, my 4s or my 5s ... my ipad 2 or 3
> 
> Apple it just works



I've owned an Apple II+, IIc, IIgs, then, moving on to the Mac line with a 512Ke (aka the "fat mac"), Mac IIse, Mac IIci, Mac IIfx, Mac Quadra 900, several PowerBooks, several MacBooks including the vintage late 2007 one from which I type this now. I've own NeXT Cubes, NeXT pizza boxes, all manner of Sun workstations, and sh!tty Windows-based systems, but I love modern Apple hardware and operating systems, and they will always have a place in my computing arsenal. I love that I'm a single mouse click away from a proper X11/UNIX environment.

But most of all, I loved Jobs' "#### you" attitude. Remember, Apple didn't sign the Prism agreement with the NSA until after Jobs was dead. He knew what was up, IMO, and I'm persuaded put up a hell of a fight to keep that crap away from the Apple ecosystem. I don't use a mobile phone (but if I did, it would be an iPhone), but even today, while the android stores are cesspools of security problems (a flashlight app that sends off your GPS data to christ only knows where??) the Apple store is solid, and anyone who has taken the time to look at the security they've built in to iOS (iPhone and iPad) understands they are solid operating systems. In short, no one has the track record for respecting your privacy that Apple does. Hell, Google *tells* you they are going to violate your privacy like a 14 year old Thai street whore. That's not part of Apple's business model, never has been, and I don't believe ever will.

It absolutely is not true any longer that Apple is more expensive than other computers, as long as you make sure you are comparing apples to apples, so to speak.

Apple haters are probably just inept at computing and need to take out their anger at their own shortcomings on a boogeyman.


----------



## vraiblonde

LibertyBeacon said:


> But most of all, I loved Jobs' "#### you" attitude.



This is kind of a recurring theme with you, your love of institutions that tell you to go #### yourself and treat you like dirt.  Your computer choices, your political affiliations....


----------



## LibertyBeacon

vraiblonde said:


> This is kind of a recurring theme with you, your love of institutions that tell you to go #### yourself and treat you like dirt.  Your computer choices, your political affiliations....



Apple has treated me just fine (their computers and the return on my equity investments), and I don't have any political affiliations.

May I ask what in the #### you are talking about? Are you just talking to hear yourself?


----------



## GWguy

LibertyBeacon said:


> Apple haters are probably just inept at computing and need to take out their anger at their own shortcomings on a boogeyman.



I was a computer systems analyst for over 30 years.  I've worked on everything from a Cyber 700 series to a Cray to a VAX to a SEL to a PC and Mac.

iAnything is not worth the money, aggravation or control they have over anyone.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

GWguy said:


> I was a computer systems analyst for over 30 years.  I've worked on everything from a Cyber 700 series to a Cray to a VAX to a SEL to a PC and Mac.
> 
> iAnything is not worth the money, aggravation or control they have over anyone.



Money is not an issue. No matter what metric you want to use iThings are not more expensive than their competitor's gear as long as you're talking about equivalent computing power and features. Aggravation? Computers (of any kind) don't aggravate me because I know how to use them. Control? Sorry, they don't have any sort of control over me either. What sort of control do you purport these iDevices have over their users?

Now that I've chewed up and spit out your lame objections, do you have anything of substance to discuss?


----------



## LibertyBeacon

It's amazing how irrational a computer company can cause people to be.


----------



## GWguy

LibertyBeacon said:


> Money is not an issue. No matter what metric you want to use iThings are not more expensive than their competitor's gear as long as you're talking about equivalent computing power and features. Aggravation? Computers (of any kind) don't aggravate me because I know how to use them. Control? Sorry, they don't have any sort of control over me either. What sort of control do you purport these iDevices have over their users?
> 
> Now that I've chewed up and spit out your lame objections, do you have anything of substance to discuss?



Oh no sir.  I bow to your supreme prowess and knowledge.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

GWguy said:


> Oh no sir.  I bow to your supreme prowess and knowledge.



Very good, young padawan. That's the sort of submission I require.

But since they were your words, I am curious to know what sort of control you believe iDevices have over their users. Is this a mind control sort of thing? Or are we talking about something a bit more esoteric?


----------



## Beta

LibertyBeacon said:


> It absolutely is not true any longer that Apple is more expensive than other computers, as long as you make sure you are comparing apples to apples, so to speak.


While I haven't compared prices lately, the fact that you buy nothing but Apple products makes you appear somewhat biased and makes it seem like you may not even understand what the other options provide.

That being said, you're trying to make the claim that an Apple computer that costs (for example) $1000 is equal to or better than every other computer on the market that costs the same price.  Really?  

BTW, last I checked, Apple's target audience is people inept at computing.  So, as you were saying?

EDIT: Because you made the comment, I decided to do a quick look at Consumer Reports.  Some Apple products are rated better than other laptops in their competitive range, others aren't.  Each time the Apple computer was rated the highest, the price was head and shoulders more expensive.

In the 10-11" range, the two Apple laptops are the best, but the price difference is $800 vs $200. 
In the 13" range, 4 laptops rate above the top Apple laptop, with the price of those 4 laptops ranging from $600 cheaper to $100 cheaper.  There was an Apple laptop, rated last as a 64, that was $350 more than the #2 rated Asus.
In the 15-16" range, the Apple product is rated #3, but is $200-300 more expensive than the products rated #1 & 2.  

Apples to apples, dust to dust.  Take off the Apple glasses.  They obviously have solid products, but to claim they're anywhere close to the market average price point for what you're getting is ludicrous.


----------



## GURPS

LibertyBeacon said:


> Sorry, they don't have any sort of control over me either. What sort of control do you purport these iDevices have over their users?




a common whine I hear 

.. but I can only install apps from the Apple Store, only what Apple tells me I can install ...


----------



## GURPS

Beta said:


> EDIT: Because you made the comment, I decided to do a quick look at Consumer Reports.  Some Apple products are rated better than other laptops in their competitive range, others aren't.  Each time the Apple computer was rated the highest, the price was head and shoulders more expensive.



link skippy ?


----------



## LibertyBeacon

GURPS said:


> a common whine I hear
> 
> .. but I can only install apps from the Apple Store, only what Apple tells me I can install ...



Exactly. But reference the comment about security cesspool. I don't think Apple completely vets the apps they allow in their store, but they do put eyeballs on the code. Are they checking every function call to be sure no buffers are overrun? Not sure, but they at least look. It's all part of the consumer experience that makes them successful.


----------



## Beta

GURPS said:


> link skippy ?



If you can't google "consumer reports computer ratings" then there's no hope for you.

That being said, Consumer Reports is a pay site, so if you don't have an account then a link wouldn't help anyway.  Sorry.




LibertyBeacon said:


> Exactly. But reference the comment about security cesspool. I don't think Apple completely vets the apps they allow in their store, but they do put eyeballs on the code. Are they checking every function call to be sure no buffers are overrun? Not sure, but they at least look. It's all part of the consumer experience that makes them successful.



I do agree with this.  I think they have "safer" apps overall.  That being said, that security glitch they had in their PCs up to a year ago that made their products arguably more prone than any PC in history was pretty freaking horrible for a company that boasts security.


----------



## Bann

I think it's funny how the people who like and *only buy* Apple products think that people who do not care for them makes them in some way inferior.  

Actually, the people who consider themselves superior because they DO like those products are the ones with a problem.


----------



## GURPS

http://www.itpro.co.uk/desktop-software/21624/os-x-vs-windows-8-reasons-to-switch-to-mac/page/0/1


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Beta said:


> While I haven't compared prices lately, the fact that you buy nothing but Apple products makes you appear somewhat biased and makes it seem like you may not even understand what the other options provide.
> 
> That being said, you're trying to make the claim that an Apple computer that costs (for example) $1000 is equal to or better than every other computer on the market that costs the same price.  Really?
> 
> BTW, last I checked, Apple's target audience is people inept at computing.  So, as you were saying?
> 
> EDIT: Because you made the comment, I decided to do a quick look at Consumer Reports.  Some Apple products are rated better than other laptops in their competitive range, others aren't.  Each time the Apple computer was rated the highest, the price was head and shoulders more expensive.
> 
> In the 10-11" range, the two Apple laptops are the best, but the price difference is $800 vs $200.
> In the 13" range, 4 laptops rate above the top Apple laptop, with the price of those 4 laptops ranging from $600 cheaper to $100 cheaper.  There was an Apple laptop, rated last as a 64, that was $350 more than the #2 rated Asus.
> In the 15-16" range, the Apple product is rated #3, but is $200-300 more expensive than the products rated #1 & 2.
> 
> Apples to apples, dust to dust.  Take off the Apple glasses.  They obviously have solid products, but to claim they're anywhere close to the market average price point for what you're getting is ludicrous.



You sure you're comparing apples to apples? Absolutely sure? Core count? Amount of cache? Memory? Speed of memory? Speed of processor? How about networking options? Wired and wireless? How about built-in optical media? USB 3.0? I could go on, but on balance, it simply is no longer true that Apple gear is more expensive, once you figure out how to compare apples to apples.

Looks like you have a bit of homework ahead of you.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Bann said:


> I think it's funny how the people who like and *only buy* Apple products think that people who do not care for them makes them in some way inferior.



Not inferior, just laughably whiny.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Beta said:


> I do agree with this.  I think they have "safer" apps overall.  That being said, that security glitch they had in their PCs up to a year ago that made their products arguably more prone than any PC in history was pretty freaking horrible for a company that boasts security.



No operating system is free from potential security problems.

At least up until Jobs died, when Apple touted "security" I now believe that was code for "safe from NSA snooping" not necessarily safe from malware being unwittingly installed on your machine.


----------



## Bann

LibertyBeacon said:


> Not inferior, just laughably whiny.



My disabled son is not laughably whiny.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Bann said:


> My disabled son is not laughably whiny.



Well you might as well have invoked Hitler.

/thread


----------



## vraiblonde

The reason Apple has "safer" apps is because the crackers and script kiddies don't want to bother creating viruses and malware for an OS that has so few users.  It's not out of any superiority on Apple's part.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

vraiblonde said:


> The reason Apple has "safer" apps is because the crackers and script kiddies don't want to bother creating viruses and malware for an OS that has so few users.  It's not out of any superiority on Apple's part.



Do the numbers you've consulted to draw this conclusion include the iOS installed base? Or just OS X?


----------



## vraiblonde

LibertyBeacon said:


> Do the numbers you've consulted to draw this conclusion include the iOS installed base? Or just OS X?



Tell you what:  you run down your own numbers and let me know when you find something that says Apple in any of its forms is the leading OS in this country or even worldwide.

I'll check back later.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

vraiblonde said:


> Tell you what:  you run down your own numbers and let me know when you find something that says Apple in any of its forms is the leading OS in this country or even worldwide.
> 
> I'll check back later.



They are not, and that wasn't my assertion. You made a statement, I asked a clarifying question. You can choose to answer it or not. I couldn't care less if you do or not. 

Your statement is, however, borne of ignorance and only a journey -- a journey you yourself must take -- will fix that.


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> I'll check back later.



  I went to bed, and when I got up I had no desire to continue this debate.  All Liberty wants to do is argue.  Not even discuss, just argue.  I'm not checking back.


----------



## Pete

After being a MS user for 20 years I switched to all Apple about 3 years ago.  I love my iStuff.  iPhone, iPad and MacBook Pro.  My choice was cemented when I bought the GF a Windows laptop because he desktop died and it took me weeks to finally give up and take it back.  We got a different one but what to me was frustrating was that if you google "Windows 7 lagging keyboard" you got 9 pages of "fixes" meaning 1. It was a known problem, 2. MS never put out a real fix.  We have had endless connection problems with WiFi on all the kids machines while I and my MAC never slow down.


----------



## Beta

LibertyBeacon said:


> You sure you're comparing apples to apples? Absolutely sure? Core count? Amount of cache? Memory? Speed of memory? Speed of processor? How about networking options? Wired and wireless? How about built-in optical media? USB 3.0? I could go on, but on balance, it simply is no longer true that Apple gear is more expensive, once you figure out how to compare apples to apples.
> 
> Looks like you have a bit of homework ahead of you.


Sigh.  You have a possible point that I figured you'd bring up.  But most of Apples computers are built to have all sorts of extra crap that may or may not be needed.  For example, I'm sure the tiny Apple laptops have much more horsepower than the others of their size, hence the better rating and $600 price difference.  At the same time, though, if the speed of the memory and other values are so superior for Apple computers, why don't they function as well when compared to other products that are cheaper?  Just because they have more memory, if they don't test out better than other computers, what's the purpose?  They might have more stuff built in, but most users don't need everything included in an Apple product.  Customizable options are far superior.  So sure, it's certainly possible that if you put every component from an Apple into a Dell, the price would be similar, but most reasonable people wouldn't do that because it makes no sense to do so.  Thus, Apple tells people the price point would be the same and you go buy it because of all the nice frills that you absolutely don't need.

So who cares if the cost *would* be the same when the value most people are getting is much lower?



LibertyBeacon said:


> No operating system is free from potential security problems.
> 
> At least up until Jobs died, when Apple touted "security" I now believe that was code for "safe from NSA snooping" not necessarily safe from malware being unwittingly installed on your machine.



Well obviously.  They all have faults.  I think Apple's is a bit safer between a combination of how its setup and the fact that there are fewer users (at least in the past) so fewer viruses were made.  That is, of course, until we found out that you could essentially take control of the computers with a nothing virus.


----------



## vraiblonde

LibertyBeacon said:


> They are not



Right.  So stop arguing with me.


----------



## Bann

LibertyBeacon said:


> Well you might as well have invoked Hitler.
> 
> /thread



No, you're just a flippant ahole.  I posted in the thread about my son's problems with his Apple product, not my own.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Beta said:


> Sigh.  You have a possible point that I figured you'd bring up.  But most of Apples computers are built to have all sorts of extra crap that may or may not be needed.  For example, I'm sure the tiny Apple laptops have much more horsepower than the others of their size, hence the better rating and $600 price difference.  At the same time, though, if the speed of the memory and other values are so superior for Apple computers, why don't they function as well when compared to other products that are cheaper?  Just because they have more memory, if they don't test out better than other computers, what's the purpose?  They might have more stuff built in, but most users don't need everything included in an Apple product.  Customizable options are far superior.  So sure, it's certainly possible that if you put every component from an Apple into a Dell, the price would be similar, but most reasonable people wouldn't do that because it makes no sense to do so.  Thus, Apple tells people the price point would be the same and you go buy it because of all the nice frills that you absolutely don't need.



Ergo, when you compare apples to apples, Apple-branded gear, on balance, is not more expensive.

:shrug:


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Bann said:


> No, you're just a flippant ahole



Love you too! Smooches!


----------



## GURPS

Apple OS and Hardware is all made by ONE Company, not 10,000 PC companies all vying for a sliver of the pie, trying to make the cheapest components possible ....

when you by a *$ 200 laptop from Best Buy* you get what you pay for ... expect it to be dead in a couple of yrs 

when you purchase a business class laptop [built more for the abuse] you get a better product that lasts longer
I have one 7 yrs old, originally an XP unit still runs great with Windows 7 .... 

I helped a friend of my wife, move all of her 'stuff' to her new 27 inch iMac, I took home the old 24 inch iMac from 2005 as payment .... still runs great



rage against Apple all you wish, [it all comes down to personal preference] but for millions of People, iDevices just work 
it has been a known fact for decades now, a PC Owner will spend more time 'maintaining' their computer that a OS X user .... this was true even back on the OS 7 / Windows 95/98 days ....



is anyone else selling a computer with a built in 5k display ?

http://www.apple.com/imac-with-retina/


----------



## LibertyBeacon

GURPS said:


> Apple OS and Hardware is all made by ONE Company, not 10,000 PC companies all vying for a sliver of the pie, trying to make the cheapest components possible ....
> 
> when you by a *$ 200 laptop from Best Buy* you get what you pay for ... expect it to be dead in a couple of yrs
> 
> when you purchase a business class laptop [built more for the abuse] you get a better product that lasts longer
> I have one 7 yrs old, originally an XP unit still runs great with Windows 7 ....
> 
> I helped a friend of my wife, move all of her 'stuff' to her new 27 inch iMac, I took home the old 24 inch iMac from 2005 as payment .... still runs great
> 
> 
> 
> rage against Apple all you wish, [it all comes down to personal preference] but for millions of People, iDevices just work
> it has been a known fact for decades now, a PC Owner will spend more time 'maintaining' their computer that a OS X user .... this was true even back on the OS 7 / Windows 95/98 days ....
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone else selling a computer with a built in 5k display ?
> 
> http://www.apple.com/imac-with-retina/




My fat Mac still boots.


----------



## Bann

GURPS said:


> $200 laptop from Best Buy[/URL] you get what you pay for ... expect it to be dead in a couple of yrs


Mine is 5 years old.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

GURPS said:


> Apple OS and Hardware is all made by ONE Company, not 10,000 PC companies all vying for a sliver of the pie, trying to make the cheapest components possible ....
> 
> when you by a *$ 200 laptop from Best Buy* you get what you pay for ... expect it to be dead in a couple of yrs
> 
> when you purchase a business class laptop [built more for the abuse] you get a better product that lasts longer
> I have one 7 yrs old, originally an XP unit still runs great with Windows 7 ....
> 
> I helped a friend of my wife, move all of her 'stuff' to her new 27 inch iMac, I took home the old 24 inch iMac from 2005 as payment .... still runs great
> 
> 
> 
> rage against Apple all you wish, [it all comes down to personal preference] but for millions of People, iDevices just work
> it has been a known fact for decades now, a PC Owner will spend more time 'maintaining' their computer that a OS X user .... this was true even back on the OS 7 / Windows 95/98 days ....
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone else selling a computer with a built in 5k display ?
> 
> http://www.apple.com/imac-with-retina/



They are all made by Foxcon, doesn't matter what name is on it.


----------



## GURPS

LibertyBeacon said:


> My fat Mac still boots.





Indeed, I fired up my Mac SE not that long ago ...

what really kicks as is My Commodore 128 still works fine


----------



## Beta

LibertyBeacon said:


> Ergo, when you compare apples to apples, Apple-branded gear, on balance, is not more expensive.
> 
> :shrug:



But if the value is still crap because you're getting stuff you don't need, why pay the higher price?  

And I didn't say that was the case, I said it *might* be.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Beta said:


> But if the value is still crap because you're getting stuff you don't need, why pay the higher price?
> 
> And I didn't say that was the case, I said it *might* be.



Fair enough. How about we split the difference and recognize that ever since Apple dropped Motorola silicon, the "Apple tax" is nowhere near what it used to be.


----------



## Beta

LibertyBeacon said:


> Fair enough. How about we split the difference and recognize that ever since Apple dropped Motorola silicon, the "Apple tax" is nowhere near what it used to be.



True story


----------



## PeoplesElbow

LibertyBeacon said:


> Fair enough. How about we split the difference and recognize that ever since Apple dropped Motorola silicon, the "Apple tax" is nowhere near what it used to be.



Why do they charge so much more for a storage upgrade to the I-Phone and also not make one in the size that most people would probably upgrade to?


----------



## LibertyBeacon

PeoplesElbow said:


> Why do they charge so much more for a storage upgrade to the I-Phone and also not make one in the size that most people would probably upgrade to?



Nothing to offer except to admit that Apple memory is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I'm finding that I need to upgrade my phone, and I really don't want to.  I love my iPhone (5) and have software on it from 2 years ago.  I don't have enough memory to install the newest so I'm stuck trading it in for something else.  My one problem with the iPhone is the camera/ pictures.  They suck!  So, I've looked into a droid phone (HATE, HATE, HATE them) but everyone swears they've come a long way since a few years ago.  Does anyone have the Samsung Galaxy?  It seems pretty equal with the iPhone.  What is a GREAT droid phone??  FWIW, I don't care about apps and games.  I just want to talk, text, and take pictures.


----------



## Grumpy

Got a galaxy 6 last month, by far the best phone I've had.


----------



## RareBreed

Chasey_Lane said:


> I'm finding that I need to upgrade my phone, and I really don't want to.  I love my iPhone (5) and have software on it from 2 years ago.  I don't have enough memory to install the newest so I'm stuck trading it in for something else.  My one problem with the iPhone is the camera/ pictures.  They suck!  So, I've looked into a droid phone (HATE, HATE, HATE them) but everyone swears they've come a long way since a few years ago.  Does anyone have the Samsung Galaxy?  It seems pretty equal with the iPhone.  What is a GREAT droid phone??  FWIW, I don't care about apps and games.  I just want to talk, text, and take pictures.



I have the SG3 and it takes great pictures. I don't see why the SG6 wouldn't be as great but I did hear that there is a possibility of somebody hacking it but Samsung is working on a patch that users can download. Google Galaxy 6 hacking and different articles come up.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Grumpy said:


> Got a galaxy 6 last month, by far the best phone I've had.



What do you like about it?  Anything you don't like?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RareBreed said:


> I did hear that there is a possibility of somebody hacking it but Samsung is working on a patch that users can download.



On a scale of 1-10, my worry is a zero.


----------



## Grumpy

Chasey_Lane said:


> What do you like about it?  Anything you don't like?



For my use, all I do is play a few games(not online), take pictures and talk..quick, responsive, great pictures, clear and no delay talking. Battery lasts all day, I don't use all the bells and whistles that are available. Really haven't found anything I don't like about it. I've heard people gripe about the battery being built in but I don't care about that..


----------



## GWguy

I have the Galaxy SIII, and it's been great.  Does exactly what it's supposed to, haven't had a single glitch.  The camera takes great pictures.  Well, it used to take great pictures....   I dropped the phone and it messed up the camera a bit.  Still very good, but not as sharp as it should be.

There is a current bug out there which does affect GIII - G6 phones.
http://bgr.com/2015/06/19/samsung-galaxy-hack-keyboard-security-fix/

There is also an issue with security when disposing the phone.  Apparently the 'factory wipe' doesn't really wipe the contents and can be recovered.
http://www.cio.com/article/2925934/...phones-leaves-sensitive-user-data-behind.html
For this reason, many security analysts are recommending you do not turn in a Galaxy phone, but rather hold on to it or destroy it.


----------



## GURPS

GWguy said:


> There is also an issue with security when disposing the phone.  Apparently the 'factory wipe' doesn't really wipe the contents and can be recovered.
> 
> http://www.cio.com/article/2925934/...phones-leaves-sensitive-user-data-behind.html
> 
> For this reason, many security analysts are recommending you do not turn in a Galaxy phone, but rather hold on to it or destroy it.






Outstanding Security ... [sorry but I have to laugh]


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Grumpy said:


> For my use, all I do is play a few games(not online), take pictures and talk..quick, responsive, great pictures, clear and no delay talking. Battery lasts all day, I don't use all the bells and whistles that are available. Really haven't found anything I don't like about it. I've heard people gripe about the battery being built in but I don't care about that..



I took the plunge over the weekend.  LOVE this phone!  Hubby has been a true iPhone fan since they came out and has had one for 8 years.  He's thinking about switching now.


----------



## Grumpy

Chasey_Lane said:


> I took the plunge over the weekend.  LOVE this phone!  Hubby has been a true iPhone fan since they came out and has had one for 8 years.  He's thinking about switching now.


----------



## GURPS

lost my iPhone 5S Thursday
... I am not extending my Sprint Contract another 2 yrs to get another at reduced rates ... 
... I Ordered a One Plus One Sat.


----------



## kom526

I have the LG G3 and I really like this phone, I sort of wish I had waited for the G4 but hindsight is 20/20. That being said I still use Apple products for a fair amount of stuff with the Optimist club because they provide a simple platform to work with and makes it easy to train the less tech savvy members of the club to use.


----------

